# Skip mode on Big Bang Theory missing



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Last week I had it, this week it wasn't available when I started watching it about 20 minutes after the show ended. No "skip" icons on the listing or during the recording.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I set up my bolt yesterday, recorded 6 network shows, no skip icons or feature ever appeared, I checked 3-4 hours later.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

gigaguy said:


> I set up my bolt yesterday, recorded 6 network shows, no skip icons or feature ever appeared, I checked 3-4 hours later.


On all six shows? Or just the Big Bang Theory?


----------



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

eric102 said:


> On all six shows? Or just the Big Bang Theory?


I had the skip mode on Big Bang Theory.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I got it.

I'm getting them pretty quick, within 5 minutes after show is done.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I got it.
> 
> I'm getting them pretty quick, within 5 minutes after show is done.


That's about normal for mine also, strange that it didn't take on that one show. All the others I recorded that night had it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gigaguy said:


> I set up my bolt yesterday, recorded 6 network shows, no skip icons or feature ever appeared, I checked 3-4 hours later.


It seemed to take around a day for skip to be active on my Bolt. And then it was only for shows recorded after that initial wait period.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

eric102 said:


> Last week I had it, this week it wasn't available when I started watching it about 20 minutes after the show ended. No "skip" icons on the listing or during the recording.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


I noticed last week that skip was not on my recording of How to Get Away with Murder. Yet skip was available for the two shows that preceded it. Scandal and Greys Anatomy.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I have seen the same think as eric102 & aaronwt mentioned. If memory serves me was playing a show I assumed had SkipMode and pushed the Skip button and noticed that it wasn't showing SkipMode, don't remember what I did (I think went out of the show to see if it was showing SkipMode) but SkipMode showed up and worked for the rest of the show.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

So whats the process, you select a show to watch and it calls home to get the skip mark?

Maybe there was a network hiccup?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Only curiosity for a long-in-the-future purchase possibly.. (though wait, aren't they adding skip mode to the Roamio?).

Does the skip mode GO AWAY eventually? You only get autohop for ~1 week on DISH for example, right? (Which is I guess as long as it is held in the "OTA buffer that has all broadcast stations recorded at once".)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

FYI

1 hour after recording, skip didn't work on "The Voice" tonight


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> FYI
> 
> 1 hour after recording, skip didn't work on "The Voice" tonight


hmmm.. that's interesting. I just checked my recording of The Voice tonight and SKip is working for me. As well as Agents of SHield. But Skip did not show up for The Flash or iZOmbie.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> hmmm.. that's interesting. I just checked my recording of The Voice tonight and SKip is working for me. As well as Agents of SHield. But Skip did not show up for The Flash or iZOmbie.


Interesting I recorded 10 shows last night including Flash & iZombie the only one that doesn't have SkipMode showing is Late Night with Stephen Colbert.


----------

